# Oh...My...You Democrats Just Don't Learn Do You.....!



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

*You can go find the rest yourself.....meanwhile....*

*




*

*That's gotta hurt...!*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

*BWWHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.................................................!!!!!*

*Oh my goodness you Democrats.......what a bunch of tools...!*

*Now the same rake you stepped on is being used to drag your asses *
*across the coals...!*

*




*


----------

